# New Moderator - Ancient Tiel' a Fier



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

THe mod team have promoted Ancient to the rank of moderator, to look after the WHF forums. This is due to his excellent knowledge of the game.


Congratulations to Ancient, and free e-beer for all!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to the team Ancient.

You are now added to the Tome of Modom. :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome Tiel.

You can find your Mod Witchblade in the velvet case.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Go Ancient!!!
Yay free e-beer!!!! *james bond voice* "Just post it on my MySpace page"


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations Ancient, nice one mate. I'm sure you'll make a damn fine Mod.

Mine's an e-Guinness please!

:celebratory cyclops:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done, mines a stella


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet I new he was good enuf, :victory::yahoo::alcoholic:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team hoss.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats matey, keep up the good work! :victory:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the promotion! Think I'll share a Guinness with Red Orc :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats, mate!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Ive got to say I think tiel will be great he has a mad knowledge of everything warhammer, be that fantasy or 40k, congrats tiel


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

He went to are club on friday and helped lots of people with gamming, he is a ace mate


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So does this mean i now call your Sir Ancient..lol

Congrats on the promo....:chuffed:

Good luck .....

:drinks:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Hey nice one! I always thought you were already :biggrin:


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

congrats Ancient


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats Ancient, I'm sure you'll make a great mod.

I'll join Orc and Loyalist for a Guiness.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats tiel - in the short time i have een back on here, yu have certainly imressed me!

well done!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your lovely words. Ive got all kinds of plans for the fantasy forums so watch this space (or that space as i wont be posting fantasy stuff in here).


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Run while you still can, Tiel! Run!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Good luck. Hopefully this wont remove your presence from the other parts of the site


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally, I'm not the new guy anymore... :good:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Bit late, but congrats Tiel mate, im sure ye'll gie the Fanatsy players a good doin if they start talkin all pissy to each other. That beer still goin?k:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yep, there is a whole crate of e-beer left in the mod fridge k:


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

E-beer! Drugs that you can drink! !


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Ancient. Mine's a pint of tea.


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

Hail ancient may your chainsword always find its mark!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Congrats man! Im New on the site, but Ive seen some of your posts, Pretty awesome!k:

Underaged E-Drinking! Yay!

By the power of the Emperor, may we shower you with our graditude! MAy be the new guy to the site, but Ive seen your posts! pretty nice!k:

Yay! underaged E-drinking!

PS:I know, its off topic, but Speaking of beer, did anyone see the 55 beers fo 49.99$ at Costco in Quebec? thats Frickin awesome!


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow I really have to read this forum more often (I just found this thread!) *embarrasingly scratches side of head* congrats Ancient!
hmmm E-Beer......

Sniper


----------

